# Art Of Detailing or Guide To Show Car Shine?



## The Beer Hunter

Looking to buy your book but which one for an eager amateur starting off in detailing?

The Art Of Detailing or The Complete Guide To A Show Car Shine?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Phillips

The Beer Hunter said:


> Looking to buy your book but which one for an eager amateur starting off in detailing?
> 
> The Art Of Detailing or The Complete Guide To A Show Car Shine?
> 
> Thanks


*The Complete Guide To A Show Car Shine* is the Second Edition.

_The Art of Detailing_ is the first edition.

Get the second edition, it's updated and covers more tools.


----------

